#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  2010/7/8 會員舉報新增理由

## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=10]2010/7/8 會員舉報新增理由*


*[spacer=5]為保護常態活動會員，避免誤解或惡意冒充，

[spacer=5]舉報新增  與管理團隊、擁有特殊稱號、創作勳章的會員名稱過於近似  之理由。

[spacer=5]會員名稱相近者，得以由原會員名稱持有者舉報，

[spacer=5]或直接由意見箱提出抗議。

[spacer=5]近似名稱包含 1. 筆畫類似，如 l 跟 1 ，白跟日

[spacer=26]2. 讀音相同

[spacer=26]3. 其他經判定為模仿的相似名稱

[spacer=5]本公告自公告日起生效  並近期內修訂管理通則*

----------

